# The super moon made for a super sunday



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

*The supermoon made for a super sunday*

Well this was a trip of a life time and if not a life time then a looong time..:thumbup: So here is how the day goes. Sunday morning we set out of Joe's Bayou at 4:40am and the moon is so bright I did not have to run radar (but we did for the extra safety). We headed to what I thought was going to be a nice rip even thought the satellite imagery was kinda hard to make out with all the clouds.Looking to go the the Nipple. Then about 45 Mins into the trip I spotted a nice weed line. looked around the boat and my crew was sleeping like babies then looked at my GF and we decided to press on.... another 20 mins pass and I seen another weed line this one was much tighter and a lot longer then the first. I backed off the gas and it was like an alarm clock went off as the crew rocketed to their feet.. Whats up? where we at? what do you see? lol.. Look around I said.. Lets get the lines out..Then it was Rock - Paper - Scissors to see who reeled 1st.. You know trolling could be quite slow and not everyone has a chance to reel. So out went the lines and trolled 5 lines. With in 30 mins off went a reel Mahi #1.. Sweet high 5 around the boat... 30 mins or so later off went one reel and with in seconds off when a 2ed reel.... O boy, craziness on the boat Wahoo #1 and Wahoo # 2... Ya you read that right, 2 hook-ups at the same time... Another 30 mins or so goes by and off goes a reel... Wahoo #3... Are we dreaming or what we asked each other. So then trolled the weed line for about an 1 and it was like it when dead not even a knock down... We then decided to head back on course... We finally got out there and nothing no weeds and green water... Man that sucked.. Now what to do? We decided bottom fish, so we head east to a wreck and about 10 mile into that, what is this.. lol.. a nice weed line.. out go the lines.. Trolled all the way to the end of it and nothing. trolled back down it and half way down.. off goes a reel Mahi #2.. 30 mins later Mahi #3.. Then it went dead.. Left there and headed back to see if we could find the first weed line but it was like it disappeared. So I decided to troll some open water along the 250-300 ft contour lines ... off goes a shot gun reel.. Mahi # 4... Off in the distance I spot a shrimp boat and just as I got to the back side of the shrimper boat off goes the shot gun.. Black Fin... We are now 1 hour outside of Destin and called it a day... Or should we say a Super Day!!!!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Too cool man!!!! Awesome report for sure!


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome! Great report!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Bad Azz :thumbsup:


----------



## sounding_good (Apr 18, 2012)

That sound like a dream trip... enjoyed reading it!! very good catch.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good deal!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

